# HOW TO GET YOUR WIFE OR GIRLFRIEND INTO SHOOTING



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

*HOW TO GET YOUR WIFE OR GIRLFRIEND INTO SHOOTING*



> Over the years, I’ve had several men ask how they can get their wives or girlfriends into shooting. Some just want their lady to share in their favorite hobby, and others would like her to start carrying concealed for protection. Whatever the reason, they haven’t been successful in getting her interested and are looking for advice.











Get Your Wife or Girlfriend Shooting :: Guns.com


Over the years, I’ve had several men ask how they can get their wives or girlfriends into shooting. Here's what I've learned works.




www.guns.com


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Forget her birthday (or anniversary) and leave a gun out where she can find it. She'll be shootin.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Take her out dancing first?   



http://imgur.com/UigFuTd


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Shipwreck said:


> Take her out dancing first?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UigFuTd


I think they need a choreographer (or Poles).


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> Take her out dancing first?
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/UigFuTd


Now that's not even fair. Females have too much ammunition and they know how to use it, God bless them.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Leave a loaded pistol out and tell you had an affair with her worst enemy, she be shooting real quick then LOL


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I got my wife some what into shooting by starting her with a Ruger Mk. II that she was able to shoot reasonable, but she thought it was to heavy for her to shoot a lot. I had her shoot my Colt Frontier Scout and she loved it. Now she carry a model 36 lady Smith.


----------



## hike1272.mail (Nov 19, 2021)

Shipwreck said:


> *HOW TO GET YOUR WIFE OR GIRLFRIEND INTO SHOOTING*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


within the first 5 dates, we go to the rsnge. 
I get her a lesson with a professional instructor (NRA usually).
If she likes shooting, I continue to ash her out; it not, I move on. 
I do not want fights over the philosphy/theology of guns. 
YMMV


----------



## MP Gunther (5 mo ago)

hike1272.mail said:


> within the first 5 dates, we go to the rsnge.
> I get her a lesson with a professional instructor (NRA usually).
> If she likes shooting, I continue to ash her out; it not, I move on.
> I do not want fights over the philosphy/theology of guns.
> YMMV


If my girlfriend didn't like the "philosophy" I'd look for a new girlfriend


----------

